# OZ video



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gANz9EJbReM

I'm preparing for an Orchid Zone order and I found this bit of Orchid-porn on the internet!!


----------



## Cat (May 22, 2015)

OMG OMG!!!! So many!!! If I lived in the US I'd drop by so much to buy some orchids.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

it is not that easy. I think it used to be by invite only and a minimum order of $5000.


----------



## eOrchids (May 22, 2015)

I have seen this video MANY times...

Absolutely astonishing. :drool:

For those who are interested, there's a kovachii at 18:10.

But definately, watch the entire video!


----------



## aquacorps (May 22, 2015)

Eric, where did you get the $5000 number? Terry never made me spend that much on any of my trips. Nortio took me the first time, and I will be forever grateful. Terry and Sam are two of the nicest people you could ever meet. You should see the besseas bloom in January by the 1000s.


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

That's what I had to spend. maybe they don't like me so much! oke: :evil:


----------



## Justin (May 22, 2015)

excellent video. someday maybe i will get the chance to visit during roth season


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 22, 2015)

yeah, I heard from growers in the past that if Terry liked you, the terms were better


----------



## aquacorps (May 22, 2015)

I guess the new owner has different terms and wants to avoid small shipments. (I usually would take my purchases with me).


----------



## troy (May 22, 2015)

Lol... lol... heaven!!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

I was just kidding. John is very good at getting plants out to the public. Just the chance to buy at shows and on eBay is great.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 22, 2015)

So this isn't a video of a show set in prison?


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2015)

A different kind of prison.


----------



## abax (May 22, 2015)

I could only watch for 15 minutes before starting to salivate and looking at my check book for spare funds. I saw one
perfect white Phrag. I really need to have in my collection.


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2015)

Wow - That video is intense.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 23, 2015)

So what are you getting, Eric? 
I didn't know they sell to the individual unless it was a very large quantity.
Maybe good connection?


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2015)

OZ released a bunch of Ice Princess and St. Rich a while ago, that was probably the white Phrags you saw Angela. 
I am ordering 2 uncommon Phrags and a BIG schlimii!!


----------



## abax (May 23, 2015)

I have Ice Princess, but suspect it might be a year or two
from blooming. Love to see St. Rich. My dear friend Jerry
R. used to visit Terry quite often and spent lots of $$$$$
and they were good friends. It seemed to me that Terry
sold his plants for a good price considering all the work
involved in developing and growing them.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 24, 2015)

What are the ones at 13:00 minutes? Are they gratrixianums, villosums, hybrids? Love those little shiny guys.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 24, 2015)

Your first guess.


----------



## theorchidzone (May 25, 2015)

The minimum order is certainly not $5000. If that's what you wish to spend, we encourage your visit. 

All serious collectors are welcome. It is always by appointment only. It is easiest to set up by e-mail.

I also want to encourage the hobby. As a student, I bought $10 plants, and certainly would not have been welcome at what is now my own business. 

Basically, we can't invest too much time in small orders because we have 250,000-500,000 plants to take care of, depending on how you count.

I believe that near the end of Terry's ownership, minimum order was $500.

JC


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 26, 2015)

Good to know that visits are allowed.
I should plan a visit next time I'm in California.

What's the current limit? 
$500 is easy to spend for paphs at OZ. 
I think I bought one plant that was $450 a couple of years ago, and I did not buy just one.


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2015)

Let me know when you are going!


----------



## theorchidzone (May 26, 2015)

Just visit. Don't worry about it.



Happypaphy7 said:


> Good to know that visits are allowed.
> I should plan a visit next time I'm in California.
> 
> What's the current limit?
> ...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2015)

wonderful place to visit, Im sure.


----------

